# Need to find a barn near Gainesville, FL.



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm moving in early August to Gainesville for school. I need to find a barn within 30 minutes of where I live, (on Archer Rd, right by the exit off of I-75). I also have to be able to work off part or all of my board. I know how hard it is to find a job there with all the students, so my best bet is working at a barn. I can work three days a week, but won't know the specific days/hours until I have my classes sorted out.

I have worked at a horse boarding facility taking care of 30+ horses last summer, so I'm familiar with the work. I fed in the morning, turned in/out, did all the stalls, threw hay, turned in/out again, and fed dinner. I had to eventually stop working there though because I was working the whole weekend by myself, which was nearly impossible, and very very hard. I had been promised a partner or assistant but that never happened. So the only thing I'd be wary of is working a big barn all day all by myself. With one other person I can easily do it, but alone I really can't.

Please contact me here or in a PM if you have any suggestions. If you have a website or pictures, or even just a name and a number, please let me know. 

As a side note. My horse is a 16hh WB xTB. He's very well mannered and gets along with most horses. He can't be turned out with mares, but other than that he's fine. Can be a bit bossy but doesn't get aggressive as long as he has his space. He loves people and is very friendly, no bite or nip, and no kick in him. 

Thanks!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

you can try emailing here Home this is my friend Ella's farm and she is close to where youre wanting to be. i live out in Hawthorne or id say u could come to my place but that may be farther than where you would want to go.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It would help to know what discipline you ride.

I went to UF MANY years ago, so my knowledge is too old to be helpful. I rode at Bit-O-Luck farm in eventing. Sadly, I hear it is no more. It had an awesome facility with really nice XC course and it used to put on a recognized event. 

Hope you find something.

Try this site

Horse Boarding Farms in Gainesville, Florida. Gainesville Horseback Riding Stables. Horse Farm Stable Listings in Alachua County, FL.

Horse Boarding Stables in Gainesville, FL on Yahoo! Local


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I know of a bunch of placec but they would be 45 minutes away.  to bad your not going to be a bit closer we could board together. It would be nice to know some one from here. 

4303 165th ave rd Ocala fl

http://www.thecheerfulyellowbarn.mysite.com/


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

also Gillian i could help you to know who to stay away from. ive lived her almost my whole life and used to work with a lot of the barns around here and there are a LOT of bad ones now so if you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks you guys! 

FoxyRoxy, I went to the site and the place seems nice. Do they normally offer boarders to work off board? If not that's okay, I'll shoot her an email anyway. :] And I'll definitely PM you to help narrow down my list once I've heard back from a few barns.

Allison, I ride primarily dressage but also do jumping. I don't show or anything, but am going to continue with the dressage lessons. Any trainer recommendations would be great too, but the priority right now is the right barn, because I can always find a trainer later. Thanks for the site! I'm emailing some of those barns right now.

Sonador, your barn looks lovely. I wish Ocala was close enough. I may still come check it out though next time I'm up there, which should be pretty soon. I'm going to be in Gainesville again June 14th through the 17th.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I wouldnt say that its the best place in the world but its very relaxing out there. I'm going to start working there at the end of the month. I have lots of weed pulling along with other thing to do. the lady that owns the place had injured her sholder and wasnt able to get much stuff done other than feeding and fence work. I really like the work of off board deal. I hope I'll be able to afford another horse. I hope you can find a place.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Thanks! I'll find a place eventually.

*sigh* I was looking at my required classes today and was talking to my Mom and she wants me to be a full time student. But she still is pushing for me to pay for 100% of Zu's board... uh, not gonna happen. I told her that today (nicely). I said that I'd work off as much as I could while still having study time and some, (at least a teeny bit) of chill time. Not to mention time to ride. I'm having trouble riding three times a week this year. Not sure how I'm gonna swing it next year. But I'll make it work...

Estimating that I'm only going to be able to work two days a week though.
At least I could work more in the summer (2011 summer), since I'm gonna take one or two summer classes.

Ah well, we'll see.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

im not sure if she does work off board or anything havent really had a need to ask her but im sure she could swing something or mayb at least let you know of a barn that could. but whatever you do stay away from Full Partners Farm! that place is aweful all the horses my trainer and i bought from there were abuse cases that we had to retrain. they dont keep track of anything and let anyone ride UR horse even if theyre not allowed to and they dont take real good care of them either.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Thanks for the warning!

I'll be sure to stay clear of there.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

When I went to UF, I got up at 4:00am drove to an area north of Ocala, galloped racehorses at a training farm, went back to G'ville for classes, and on easy days spent riding as a working student at an event farm in Alachua. Kept me off the streets and out of the bars at night!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I bet it did Allison! Ha ha. I've found a few maybe barns to check out when I'm up in G'ville again in early June.
I'm gonna have two whole days to drive around and check out barns so hopefully I can go see a lot.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gillian said:


> I bet it did Allison! Ha ha. I've found a few maybe barns to check out when I'm up in G'ville again in early June.
> I'm gonna have two whole days to drive around and check out barns so hopefully I can go see a lot.


 
while ur up here let me know if u need help or want someone to go with u or anything like that.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Thanks! Will do!


----------



## Jiro (Aug 7, 2010)

Gillian, I just ran across your post and I assume you have already found a place for your horse. My wife and I recently acquired a 20 acre property in Hawthorne with a horse barn. There is a lady who lives on site who has 3 very old horses now (up to 37 years old!). We were interested in finding people who would like to board a horse. We live in south florida though we both graduated from UF. We thought it would be good to have someone who could help take care of any horses we may board, and found the prospect of someone working for their boarding interesting. Unfortunatley it seems that as a full time student it would be difficult for you. Anyway, let me know what your situation is and if there are still any opportunities.


----------



## Maxify (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a place out in Jonesville that you might like with a lighted arena.


----------



## barrelsandbarns (Jun 26, 2014)

I realize this is a few years late, but chances are you're probably still at UF, so thought I'd pitch in my 2 cents.

These two boarders below are excellent...I don't think they have an option to work for boarding, but if by now your financial situation is different, I'd look into them. They're next to each other and 30 min from UF via newberry rd or 25 min from I-75 and archer if I recall 

for stall boarding, The Rockin' C Ranch:
www.gainesvillefloridahorseboarding.com

for pasture, the Double L Ranch:
Double L Ranch - A 30 acre ranch devoted to Natural Horsemanship offering Riding Lessons and Horse Training


----------



## beautyofspeed (Jul 3, 2014)

Perhaps I should have started a new thread, I'm not sure.... I'm also looking for a good facility near Gainesville. Currently I have my boy a little south of Ocala, but I think it might be time to move him a bit closer. I'm really just getting my confidence back so I'm riding him in a barrel saddle, but ultimately I'd love to find a trainer who I can work with.


----------

